

How OurDoings got Robert Scoble to use its service - brlewis
http://friendfeed.com/e/41fbe955-62fb-cfb2-320a-6db18fdeccd9/How-OurDoings-got-me-to-use-its-service/

======
brlewis
My 2009 resolution to sell better has a decent start.

~~~
louismg
And I'd probably be an easy sell. Let's do this via e-mail.

